# Casting Distance?



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Being able to cast far is great to practice from time to time. In my opinion and based on stuff I have read it is better to be able to cast accurately 30-60 feet than to just be able to bomb some line out there. A 75' cast is pretty good. I have been able to cast consistently 80-85 feet and with a little wind to the back I have thrown a whole 100' flyline. But that has only happened once or twice. All of this is with daily practice of the double haul. Go cast for 10-15 minutes every day. You will notice a drastic improvement. For the time being a max distance for you of 75', I would be happy with that.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll second the above. Obviously it depends on the type of fishing, but if you can _quickly_ hit a dinner plate size target out to 60', you'll have a great shot at getting hooked up, particularly when you're sight fishing. This means practicing like you're on the bow of a skiff (~10' of line out the rod tip, fly in hand, and getting the shot on target with as few false casts as possible). Practice in close, out far, to both your left and right side, casting over your off shoulder, etc. After practicing religiously on 40'-75' casts before a Louisiana redfish trip, I got there and realized that almost all the shots were a short 20' flip due to poor viz. I might as well have not even practiced. Accuracy, speed and versatility catch the most fish I think. My goal is to try and get to the point where inside of 75' I can be more accurate with my fly rod than my spinning rod in all directions, with as few false casts as possible, and to be able to decide whether the fly hits the water with a big SPLAT or lands like a feather. I think that's more important than bombing out the whole fly line all day. I'm not there yet, but that's what I strive for. Sounds like you're well on your way too. Good luck.

Elie


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

spook covered it nicely.  Rarely is being able to cast far a negative, but not being able to cast accurately when needed always is.  Always strive for accuracy and line control first.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys.  I'll stop trying to push distance so much, since it sounds like I'm doing alright. My elbow is starting to twinge from all the practice anyway... :

I could probably hit a dinner plate most of the time out to maybe 30', but 60'? I'd need more like a tablecloth-sized target. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Getting the dinner plate to stay afloat is the hardest part.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Gotta use those styrofoam plates. They blow around in the wind too, so they simulate a cruising fish. ;D


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Something to consider:

Casting in the 30 - 50 foot range accurately is definitely a plus.

Equally important is picking up at 20 - 30 foot range without making a lot of noise in order to re cast if the fish changes direction.

Try to get the fly line out of the water up to the leader before making a back stroke.

Be aware of the sun's position to make your cast in a way that avoids a shadow affecting the fish...

My .02

Good luck.

Practice on the water in wind > any backyard casting practice.

Take care of your elbow!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Take care of your elbow!


Elbow's feeling much better, thanks.  However, while practicing in the wind Tuesday, I managed to bury a #4 hook in my forearm, all the way to the bottom of the bend.  I've never done that to myself before, with any fishing gear, although others have hooked me on occassion. :


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Ouch!  I hope the barb was mashed down!  [smiley=1-headache.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Ouch!  I hope the barb was mashed down!  [smiley=1-headache.gif]


Nope! I got lazy and didn't bother to change the fly to the hookless one I use for practice. I figured I'd only make a few casts, since it was so windy. :-[


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

[smiley=worth.gif]

Any lessons learned?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> [smiley=worth.gif]


Sicko!  No, I didn't take the time to snap a photo. : I just snatched it out immediately, before I had a chance to think about it too much.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

tends to sting a little...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Yikes!  The point on mine didn't come back out. Next time I'll snap pic for ya! ;D


----------

